# Harborside Check-in days



## tomandrobin (Sep 20, 2006)

Harborside Resort has check-in days Friday, Saturday and Sunday. I thought I read somwhere that most of the units at Harborside were Saturday to Saturday weeks, with maybe 10% the other times. Is this true? Would it be better to plan for a Saturday to Saturday check-in?


----------



## mariawolf (Sep 22, 2006)

Check in days at Harborside are per building==the main building with the reception area is Sat check in--the other building next to Marina is Sunday check in--both of these buildings are next to the marine--I own in both those buildings--Fri check in must be the building on the other side of the road next to pool. Don't know if they did the phase 2 buildings the same way or not.


----------



## sdbinks (Sep 23, 2006)

Friday check in is Building 2 and 6. Saturday is Building 3, 5 and 7. Sunday is Building 1 & 4.


----------



## tomandrobin (Sep 24, 2006)

That makes better sense then what I was told by others. Check-in day by building number as oppse to random check-in days.


----------



## Ken555 (Sep 24, 2006)

sdbinks said:
			
		

> Friday check in is Building 2 and 6. Saturday is Building 3, 5 and 7. Sunday is Building 1 & 4.



I've got a Sat check-in, and haven't been to this property. Should I request a particular building? I asked for "new phase", "view" and "high floor" (in that order). TIA!


----------



## sdbinks (Sep 26, 2006)

Ken555 said:
			
		

> I've got a Sat check-in, and haven't been to this property. Should I request a particular building? I asked for "new phase", "view" and "high floor" (in that order). TIA!



Are you looking for a particular view?  We checked in on a Friday and got a 2BR on the 4th top floor of building 6 (Phase 2).  I had not specified any particulars.  Our room faced the bridge/ferry.  The first thing we smelled when we opened the balcony doors were fumes and fish!  We called the desk and were moved to Bldg 4 with a courtyard view.  We are going back next year and have requested Bldg. 5 because my kids want to be by the pool.  I had no idea that different buildings had different check in days either.


----------



## ccy (Jul 31, 2007)

sdbinks said:


> Are you looking for a particular view?  We checked in on a Friday and got a 2BR on the 4th top floor of building 6 (Phase 2).  I had not specified any particulars.  Our room faced the bridge/ferry.  The first thing we smelled when we opened the balcony doors were fumes and fish!  We called the desk and were moved to Bldg 4 with a courtyard view.  We are going back next year and have requested Bldg. 5 because my kids want to be by the pool.  I had no idea that different buildings had different check in days either.



We're going in December and have requested Bldg 5 but since our check-in is Sunday they'll probably assign us to Bdg 4, what else can you tell me about this building besides having courtyard view.  Thanks.


----------



## califgal (Jul 31, 2007)

We were at Harborside in June and checked in on a Sat. and  we were in bldg 4.


----------



## dlpearson (Jul 31, 2007)

Ken555 said:


> I've got a Sat check-in, and haven't been to this property. Should I request a particular building? I asked for "new phase", "view" and "high floor" (in that order). TIA!



Unfortunately, "New Phase" and "View" together are an oxymoron.......

-David


----------

